# Swedish citizens moving to the UK



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We are both Swedish citizens. My fiance (2.5 years together) is applying through recruiters for IT mobile ap development jobs at the moment with payscales between 60 to 80K pounds per annum. We both have Master degrees and professional experience in IT and business.

1. Can I apply for UK residence permit (for EU citizens) through his job offer as a cohabiting partner and be sponsored by him? How long does that take on average?

2.Since I am also an EU citizen, if I were to apply on my own, do I have to show x amount of money in the bank when I apply for UK residency? I am planning on looking for a job once I am in the UK or start my own business by starting a private ltd.

I have been looking at UK Border Agency regulations but most of it have been about non EU applicants and their spouses or UK citizens sponsoring non EU spouses.

Any input would be much appreciated. Have a nice day!


----------



## royally (Aug 8, 2012)

As an EU citizen you have the right to live and work in Britain without any formal visas etc. Your job offer is very important as you would need this confirmed in writing before you can arrange any bank accounts, long term accommodation etc. Your swedish passport is all you need.

Remember you are a citizens of Europe just as any British person is. I have friends from Finland who moved here and simply stayed until they got jobs...that was five years ago. They now have a mortgage and are raising their family in GB.

You should however get yourself an international driving license and if you are in GB for 12 months or longer plan on getting a UK license.

Unfortunately I can not link to the official UK Border Agency page as I am a new member...It is on there I promise. Quote Below

_"Do you need to apply?
Under European law, you do not need to obtain documentation confirming your right of residence in the UK if you are a national of a country in the EEA."_


Hope this helps

Royally


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you Royally!I was wondering if anyone would be so kind as to give me their input and you did 

I reckon a newbie will have to post 5 good posts before becoming a bona fide member

I know that an EU citizen or national after 3 months of living in the UK have to apply for residency. Meanwhile, one during those three months, how hard is it to rent a place to live if one does not have a job in hand and is still searching? Presumably, one has enough finances in the bank to support oneself. 

I believe I will have to research how to get that NI number etc.

The fiance will take a while to decide on the best job offer he can get. Meanwhile I may want to move to the UK first. I have my own business here in Sweden and am thinking of starting a company in the UK and be self employed. 

I will have to research on how to start a UK company.

In case anyone wonders why my country of origin is listed as the USA, I have dual American and Swedish citizenship


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Royally and anyone else who may be keeping tabs on this thread.. (hey peeps, do speak up and say something)

Since you mentioned the driving license. I know that there is a 12 month limit of residency and then one must take the GB driving test. I have a valid USA licence but I can only use that up till 12 months from date of residency. I don't have a Swedish DL (extremely hard to get, time consuming and involves 4 parts) 

How hard is it to get a GB DL with say automatic driving? I can do manual but figured that it would be easier to do the test driving an automatic while driving on the left side, something i am not used to. I don't care if the automatic DL restricts me to only driving automatic cars , I just want to pass and will buy an automatic car anyway.

Should I do a separate thread and ask about the DL issue?


----------



## royally (Aug 8, 2012)

Automatic License will still involve the Driving Theory Test which comes in two parts. The Hazard Perception test and the Multiple choice questions. THEN you will need to take the practical test which is identical to the manual test - you just perform it in an automatic car.

Yes you are correct. Taking a test in an automatic will mean you are only entitled to drive an automatic. There is no problem with this but please take note that in the UK automatic cars are generally a lot pricier.

It is said the UK driving test is one of the strictest tests in the world - tough? depends how competent you are at ALL driving aspects (manoeuvring etc)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are both Swedish citizens. My fiance (2.5 years together) is applying through recruiters for IT mobile ap development jobs at the moment with payscales between 60 to 80K pounds per annum. We both have Master degrees and professional experience in IT and business.
> 
> ...


Here is a link to info on the UKBA website regarding European Nationals:

UK Border Agency | European nationals


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

royally said:


> Automatic License will still involve the Driving Theory Test which comes in two parts. The Hazard Perception test and the Multiple choice questions. THEN you will need to take the practical test which is identical to the manual test - you just perform it in an automatic car.
> 
> Yes you are correct. Taking a test in an automatic will mean you are only entitled to drive an automatic. There is no problem with this but please take note that in the UK automatic cars are generally a lot pricier.
> 
> It is said the UK driving test is one of the strictest tests in the world - tough? depends how competent you are at ALL driving aspects (manoeuvring etc)


Perhaps you can pass your test in automatic, and once you get used to driving in UK, and with further driving lessons, you can take practical test in manual to get the full unrestricted licence. You don't have to take the theory test again.
See Do you need to take a driving theory test? : Directgov - Motoring

Another disadvantage of automatic-only is most hire cars, both in UK and Europe as a whole, are manual, esp in the smaller and cheaper categories and to get an automatic, you pay a lot more, maybe 50%, and availability and choice will be more limited.


----------

